

Google's HQ Redesign - milkcircle
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/first-look-googles-reconfigurable-see-thru-headquarters/

======
digikata
I understand why architects are attracted to transparency - it's beautiful and
let's you see the internal structure of what the architects spend all their
time designing. But letting that much light into an enclosed space is
basically a giant greenhouse. Either you're uncomfortable, or you're spending
all sorts of energy keeping it cool - if it's even feasible to keep such a
large space comfortably ventilated...

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9120364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9120364)

